# Schneider-Kreuznach Announces Three New EF Lenses



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 19, 2014)

```
<p>NEW RANGE OF DSLR LENSES BY SCHNEIDER-KREUZNACH</p>
<p>Schneider-Kreuznach presents newly designed lenses for full-frame single-lens reflex cameras at photokina 2014, the leading trade show for photography. They are the first in a new series of Schneider-Kreuznach DSLR lenses with an electronic connection to the camera.</p>
<p>The Xenon 1.6/35 mm and Xenon 1.4/50 mm lenses are equipped with an electronic interface to the camera and a mechanical automatic iris for Nikon cameras. The Macro Symmar on display with an 85 mm focal length and a maximum aperture of 2.4 has a motorized iris and an electronic interface for the Canon EOS system. The automatic aperture function is driven exclusively by the camera.</p>
<p><a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/09/schneiderlenses.png"><img class="alignnone size-full wp-image-17450" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/09/schneiderlenses.png" alt="schneiderlenses" width="495" height="529" /></a></p>
<p>All lenses will be available for Canon EOS and Nikon-F systems.</p>
<p>The lenses have been developed to meet the increasingly stringent requirements in combination with a continuous decrease in pixel size. “The lenses are produced in Bad Kreuznach for sophisticated users. They stand out in particular with their high image quality,” says Frithjof Spangenberg, product manager for photo imaging at Schneider-Kreuznach.</p>
<p><a href="http://www.schneiderkreuznach.com/en/photo-imaging/product-field/photo-lenses/products/dslr-lenses/" target="_blank">Visit Schneider</a> | Seen on [<a href="http://photorumors.com/2014/09/19/schneider-kreuznach-announced-three-new-lenses-for-dslr-cameras/#more-62312" target="_blank">PR</a>]</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 19, 2014)

I have their 135mm lens 

They are built to last!


----------



## dryanparker (Sep 19, 2014)

Perhaps a sign of confidence that Canon will issue a camera body that maximizes the resolving power of these kinds of optics?


----------



## kphoto99 (Sep 19, 2014)

Is it safe to assume that it is manual focus only.


----------



## Rudeofus (Sep 19, 2014)

Everyone and his/her grandmother seems to hit the market now with some version of 35mm F/1.4 - F/2.0, and I really wonder who buys all these 35mm lenses, especially when the market is pretty much covered by Canon's 35/2IS (cheap and effective), Canon's 35L (expensive but says "Canon L"), Sigma's 35A (moderately priced, but says "Sigma") and Zeiss's Otus (expensive&MF but optically excellent).


----------



## lilmsmaggie (Sep 19, 2014)

dryanparker said:


> Perhaps a sign of confidence that Canon will issue a camera body that maximizes the resolving power of these kinds of optics?



+1 I've used Schneider and Rodenstock lenses on large format. Beautiful lenses and wickedly expensive new.

I would imagine that these new lenses will carry a hefty price tag.


----------



## risc32 (Sep 19, 2014)

Rudeofus said:


> Everyone and his/her grandmother seems to hit the market now with some version of 35mm F/1.4 - F/2.0, and I really wonder who buys all these 35mm lenses, especially when the market is pretty much covered by Canon's 35/2IS (cheap and effective), Canon's 35L (expensive but says "Canon L"), Sigma's 35A (moderately priced, but says "Sigma") and Zeiss's Otus (expensive&MF but optically excellent).



there isn't a 35mm Otus.


----------



## dryanparker (Sep 19, 2014)

lilmsmaggie said:


> dryanparker said:
> 
> 
> > Perhaps a sign of confidence that Canon will issue a camera body that maximizes the resolving power of these kinds of optics?
> ...



No question about it...they'll be costly!


----------



## Rick (Sep 19, 2014)

risc32 said:


> there isn't a 35mm Otus.



There will be. It seems like Zeiss likes to roll out their lines one model at a time. Let's hope Schneiders are priced in-between the ARTs and the Otuses.

I am waiting on one these manf vying for the high end to release 21-24mm version.


----------



## EchoLocation (Sep 19, 2014)

dryanparker said:


> Perhaps a sign of confidence that Canon will issue a camera body that maximizes the resolving power of these kinds of optics?


this is the first thing i thought of... 46mp anyone?


----------



## bereninga (Sep 19, 2014)

From http://www.popphoto.com/gear/2014/09/new-gear-schneider-kreuznach-35mm-f16-and-50mm-f14-dslr-lenses:

"They're also going to be massive. According to a PDF guide released by the company, the two shorter lenses will have a front diameter of 85.5mm and the macro will have a 92.8mm front element."

Wow, that seems scary.


----------



## c.d.embrey (Sep 19, 2014)

kphoto99 said:


> Is it safe to assume that it is manual focus only.



Schneider-Kreuznach announced *AutoFocus* lenses fro M4/3 a long time ago (Photokina 2010 ??) So far the lenses are still *vaporware*  But they announced that they ares still planning to make them at Photokina 2014  http://www.43rumors.com/good-news-schneider-confirms-mft-lens-development-14mm-f2-0-will-cost-around-1-000-euro/

So the question should not be will they AutoFocus. The real question is will they start shipping before Photokina 2024 

Here's what is available for DSLRs today http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/search?Ntt=Schneider+Kreuznach+PC-Tilt%2FShift&N=0&InitialSearch=yes&sts=ma&Top+Nav-Search=


----------



## Rudeofus (Sep 19, 2014)

risc32 said:


> Rudeofus said:
> 
> 
> > ... and Zeiss's Otus (expensive&MF but optically excellent).
> ...



You are technically correct, I mixed it up with their new 35mm ZM lens. Still, the 35mm market is crowded if you ask me. A high performance 24mm for full frame on the other side ...



dilbert said:


> Bokeh, color, contrast and transparency of the lens are very important to some folks. Each lens manufacturer has their own recipe for their glass, thus each one looks different even if they're all equally sharp.



But is 35mm really such a bread&butter lens for many photographers that everyone needs two? Why would so many companies focus on this market, while more or less ignoring 20mm, 24mm, 100mm, 135mm or 200mm?


----------



## fsgray (Sep 19, 2014)

So the 50mm looks like a standard Gaussian plus an aspherical element like the old Sigma, hence the bigger size. From the picture and diagram, I don't see any room for an autofocus motor. Their website's Press section is broken!


----------



## Renzokuken (Sep 19, 2014)

I've never heard of the brand prior to this press release.

Wonder how they measure up against the Otus line up
So is there AF or not?


----------



## Haydn1971 (Sep 19, 2014)

Renzokuken said:


> I've never heard of the brand prior to this press release.



Rolls eyes ! Pretty well known in Europe at least - they own B+W too...

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schneider_Kreuznach


----------



## MonkeyB (Sep 19, 2014)

agree with the sentiment about new sensor tech coming fairly soon. 

but not sure why AF is so important IMO. i would think these products are for the controlled crafting of high-end sale-able product.


----------



## mrsfotografie (Sep 19, 2014)

Nice to see these 'traditional' corrected double Gauss designs, almost an assurance of high MTF but lower contrast and sharpness wide open. Great artistic value


----------



## Eldar (Sep 19, 2014)

I´m done with 50 (55) and 85, but a 35 ... interesting! But the next Otus will most likely be 35 or 24 ... I don´t believe it will be a very lucrative market for them.

I had a Schneider lens on my old Durst 601 though, where all kinds of weird B&W images came to life about 1980. I don´t believe I should hold them responsible for the results ... :


----------



## LDS (Sep 19, 2014)

Haydn1971 said:


> Renzokuken said:
> 
> 
> > I've never heard of the brand prior to this press release.
> ...



I still have my father's Kodak Retinette camera with one of their lenses, and it's a fifty years old camera.


----------



## optikus (Sep 19, 2014)

*Schneider Kreuznach *

Hello,

Schneider is on the same level as Zeiss is - and I expect, that they will demonstrate this with the new lenses. The XENON is a very famous lens beginning some 50 years ago - and if you have a look on the segment they are active with tilt/shift lenses it will give you an idea what I expect as quality of their products ...

Joerg


----------



## Busted Knuckles (Sep 19, 2014)

Renzokuken said:


> I've never heard of the brand prior to this press release.
> 
> Wonder how they measure up against the Otus line up
> So is there AF or not?



More of a higher end, view camera brand - though you might look back at some of the kodak cameras from days gone by....


----------



## vscd (Sep 20, 2014)

> I've never heard of the brand prior to this press release.



What do the young people learn today? 







Back, when I was young...


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 20, 2014)

Renzokuken said:


> I've never heard of the brand prior to this press release.
> 
> Wonder how they measure up against the Otus line up
> So is there AF or not?



They have been in the market since the early beginning of photography, but have not been a big seller for DSLR's due to their lack of autofocus. I've had many film cameras over the years with their lenses. Its hard to forget a name like that.


----------



## Renzokuken (Sep 20, 2014)

Haydn1971 said:


> Renzokuken said:
> 
> 
> > I've never heard of the brand prior to this press release.
> ...



forgive me my grace. I live in Asia.



optikus said:


> Hello,
> 
> Schneider is on the same level as Zeiss is - and I expect, that they will demonstrate this with the new lenses. The XENON is a very famous lens beginning some 50 years ago - and if you have a look on the segment they are active with tilt/shift lenses it will give you an idea what I expect as quality of their products ...
> 
> Joerg



thanks for sharing.
this is something wikipedia pages can't tell me. wanted to know where they stand vis-a-vis Zeiss and you answered my question


----------



## ChristopherMarkPerez (Sep 20, 2014)

This is fantastic! Didn't see this one coming.

Schneider-Kreuznach has been around for many many years. In Europe I feel their optics are more highly regarded than Zeiss. Besides, Zeiss seems little more than a licensed name, these days. When was the last time you saw a popular Zeiss lens come from Germany?

Interestingly (to me, at least) it was Schneider-Kreuznach who provided the first "planar" formula lenses to Rollei. They did this to spec with f/2.8 and f/3.5 versions, both remain wickedly sharp. Zeiss? It took them another year or two before they delivered optics to Rollei. In America Zeiss lensed Rolleis go for serious money. In Europe its the other way around.

Around the same time (early 1950's), Kodak was using it's optics manufacturing knowledge that it gained during WWII to build what remain today some of the finest commercially available optics ever. If you ever have a chance to resolution test (aerial inspect, not with film or a sensor) a Commercial Ektar or a Wide Field Ektar, perhaps you'll see what I mean. I'd love to have a tessar-formula 50mm for the DSLR that was this sharp/contrasty from WIDE OPEN in the center and rolled off nicely to the most beautiful out of focus rendition like those old Kodak Ektars.

Why do I bring this up? Well, because in Germany it was Schneider-Kreuznach that gave Kodak a run for their money. Not Zeiss. Schneider-Kreuznach could build great lenses that gave outstanding resolution and could pass contast (pre-MTF days) like nobodies business. I had a 360mm f/5.6 in a #5 air-shutter that had round aperture. It gave a gorgeous image, that lens did.

Yet today in America (and perhaps Asia too?) it is the Zeiss name that is more widely known than Schneider-Kreuznach. Well, except to large format film photographers where the brand and quality remain very well known. 

I'll be interested to see what Schneider-Kreuznach does with these new lenses and, of course, what they'll cost.

Good Stuff, this.


----------



## ChristopherMarkPerez (Sep 20, 2014)

Just look at the roundness of that aperture and tell me you wouldn't die for one like it in a modern lens. ;D ;D ;D

Young people? Learning? Don't get me started. LOL!!!



vscd said:


> What do the young people learn today?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## infared (Sep 20, 2014)

ChristopherMarkPerez said:


> Just look at the roundness of that aperture and tell me you wouldn't die for one like it in a modern lens. ;D ;D ;D
> 
> Young people? Learning? Don't get me started. LOL!!!
> 
> ...



A brain AND good equipment is a nice combo.


----------



## AvTvM (Sep 20, 2014)

yawn. Another bunch of expensive manual focus lenses. Come back Schneider, Zeiss and all of you germanic dinosaurs once you have learned autofocus.


----------



## Rick (Sep 20, 2014)

ChristopherMarkPerez said:


> When was the last time you saw a popular Zeiss lens come from Germany?
> 
> Yet today in America (and perhaps Asia too?) it is the Zeiss name that is more widely known than Schneider-Kreuznach.



Amusing since Canon/Nikon customers believe that their brand's cameras and lenses made in Japan are a sign of better quality.

The Zeiss name is better known for several reasons: 

1.) because of that company's marketing efforts. Not all marketing is deception and smoke & mirrors. It wouldn't hurt Schneider-Kreuznach to mount a print and internet campaign to promote these lenses. They might ought to suck up to sites like DPR.
2.) The Zeiss name accidentally got a boost among Canon shooters when it was discovered the discontinued Contax Zeiss 21mm could be adapted to EOS and provide much better uniform sharpness across the frame than their Canon WA & UWA lenses of that time period.
3.) As far as I know, Schneider-Kreuznach has been a niche player in the USA DSLR lens market with a few T/S ad Shift lenses with no evidence that they are any better than Canon/Nikon's own T/Ss (refer back to #1) and more of a force in MF and large format where most Canon/Nikon users could a give 2 cents about.
4.) Schneider-Kreuznach ought not to do the same thing they have done with 4/3 i.e. announce, then disappear (although I do not know the exact nature of that announcement). If they are going to come into the market with a price lower than Zeiss' Otuses (the presumption here being that Otus is the competition), they should announce the prices now and freeze Zeiss sales. Unless there is a translation issue in the English version announcement, the suggestion is the lenses have been developed already - the 85mm for sure since they had one displayed at Photokina.

To the guy complaining about manual focus, why would you want AF to get in the way of achieving critical focus after spending all of this money?


----------



## Renzokuken (Sep 20, 2014)

Sometimes I wonder why Canon and Nikon refuse to make something in the same league as the Otus?

Is it because:

[list type=decimal]
[*]They Don't know how to / they lack the expertise
[*]They want to milk as much profit from cheap and fast moving (sales-wise) lenses
[/list]

I'm certain there are pro-users in the market (especially in the FF line-up) who can understand, appreciate and differentiate really good optical quality.


Anyway thank you guys for sharing about Schneider Kreuznach. I'm in my 20s and i really have no clue about the company's presence 

Correct me / educate me if i am mistaken. But the 70~200 f2.8L IS II is the only lens that is decently sharp edge to edge wide open etc.


----------



## Khalai (Sep 20, 2014)

Renzokuken said:


> Sometimes I wonder why Canon and Nikon refuse to make something in the same league as the Otus?
> 
> Is it because:
> 
> ...



I'm quite certain, they could fabricate lens at Otus performance. The problem lies in the smallness of potential market. Why waste R&D funds for some niche product. The would also need to incorporate AF, since majority of their customers would dislike omission of it.

There are plenty lenses in Canon lineup "decently sharp" (as you put it yourself) edge to edge. As you mentioned 70-200/2.8 II, there is also 24-70/2.8 II, 100L macro, 135L, TS 17 and TS 24 as well (the latter is actually supersharp).


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 20, 2014)

Rick said:


> ChristopherMarkPerez said:
> 
> 
> > When was the last time you saw a popular Zeiss lens come from Germany?
> ...



I suspect many Americans believe German manufacturing quality is higher, based on perceptions of cars. Many who know the name Zeiss might be surprised to learn their camera lenses are generally made in Japan.


----------



## Tanispyre (Sep 20, 2014)

These could be very interesting lenses, I have had a couple of projection lenses by S-K, and they were by far my favorite.


----------



## Renzokuken (Sep 20, 2014)

Khalai said:


> Renzokuken said:
> 
> 
> > Sometimes I wonder why Canon and Nikon refuse to make something in the same league as the Otus?
> ...



Since this thread is on Schneider Kreuznach I don't wish to go off topic.
But I disagree that the 24-702.8 II is as sharp as the 70-200 edge to edge

Sharp yes. But "THAT" sharp? No.


----------



## leGreve (Sep 20, 2014)

Rudeofus said:


> Everyone and his/her grandmother seems to hit the market now with some version of 35mm F/1.4 - F/2.0, and I really wonder who buys all these 35mm lenses, especially when the market is pretty much covered by Canon's 35/2IS (cheap and effective), Canon's 35L (expensive but says "Canon L"), Sigma's 35A (moderately priced, but says "Sigma") and Zeiss's Otus (expensive&MF but optically excellent).



Video / Film people…… we need stunning mechanics for proper handling, something the Canons doesn't deliver with any of the lenses except the CN lenses. The focus throw is just to short…..

These Schneider lenses look nice. Will be exciting to see solid tests of them.


----------



## leGreve (Sep 20, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> Rick said:
> 
> 
> > ChristopherMarkPerez said:
> ...



But the standarts are set by the Germans….. and pretty much all German engineered photo gear is great. They just have a higher sense of what is quality.


----------



## Renzokuken (Sep 20, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> Rick said:
> 
> 
> > ChristopherMarkPerez said:
> ...



worked in a camera retail store before
In Asia, the general consumers know nothing about Germany and thinks that Japan is the "gold standard" when it comes to cameras

well. they can't be more wrong.


----------



## Antono Refa (Sep 20, 2014)

Renzokuken said:


> I've never heard of the brand prior to this press release.



Saw ads of their tilt-shift lenses in photography magazines, and I would be surprised if there was a shop within a 150 miles radius of my home that sold those.

[Talking about DLSR lenses, I haven't the faintest what MF & LF lenses are available around here.]


----------



## TeT (Sep 20, 2014)

leGreve said:


> But the standarts are set by the Germans….. and pretty much all German engineered photo gear is great. They just have a higher sense of what is quality.



Standards can be higher because of companies business plan (well division within a company) They are small with less output that is geared towards quality and price reflects their product plus their output level.

They dont have autofocus because canon wont give it up and reverse engineering it is often to always glitchy and subject to Canon throwing a wrench into the works. (maybe)

if they did have autofocus every enthusiast with a bank roll would be buying them regardless of their actual need...


----------



## Eldar (Sep 20, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> I suspect many Americans believe German manufacturing quality is higher, based on perceptions of cars. Many who know the name Zeiss might be surprised to learn their camera lenses are generally made in Japan.


Designed in Germany, produced in Japan to Zeiss specified standards and quality control, which the Japanese are very good at.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 20, 2014)

Schneider-Kreuznach is very big in ultra high quality cinema lenses, they have a 50% market share for projection lenses used in theaters, that market is not very visible to camera shooters. They are also big in lenses for cinema cameras, and industrial uses.

Perhaps you've heard of KÄSEMANN polarization elements in those B+W filters - Yup, made by Schneider Optics, which is one of the Schneider-Kreuznach brands, as is Pentacon.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 20, 2014)

Eldar said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > I suspect many Americans believe German manufacturing quality is higher, based on perceptions of cars. Many who know the name Zeiss might be surprised to learn their camera lenses are generally made in Japan.
> ...



No argument on that issue, their lenses are excellent (as are the Zeiss optics that I use, although mine are all manufactured in Germany).


----------



## ChristopherMarkPerez (Sep 20, 2014)

I have to laugh when I read something like this.

Zeiss and Schneider both know full well that customers will pay for "perceived" performance. Leica continues to charge what it does because of this perception. They've been "getting away with it" for generations. Can anyone really/honestly see any difference in image quality?

Imagine, though, if you could walk up to a print (a very large print, if you think that helps) and be able to say, with authority, which lens/camera made it. Everyone would _have_ to have that camera/lens combo, right? Well, you can't, not without a priori knowledge, and you never/ever will. But people still buy the myth of quality, regardless of country of origin and are willing to pay through the nose for it.

You can't imagine the gear I see "well heeled" tourists haul around the city I live in. Leica this. Zeiss that. L-glass on the other. And 36mpixel Sony/Nikon for the rest. We're talking 10's of 1,000's of Euros strapped around so many necks that it's shocking to see.

Are their images pleasing them? I certainly hope so, particularly after what they've spent.

Which leads me to my central point: Camera and lenses as BLING. I think this is really what it comes down to.

Image quality differences? Unseen by the outside world (though many on the inside wax lyrical over "test" that prove superiority of one thing over another). Camera/lens brand? Clearly blazoned across the strap and around the front element of the optic.

Impressing strangers can be such an expensive sport.




AvTvM said:


> yawn. Another bunch of expensive manual focus lenses. Come back Schneider, Zeiss and all of you germanic dinosaurs once you have learned autofocus.


----------



## Hannes (Sep 20, 2014)

ChristopherMarkPerez said:


> Besides, Zeiss seems little more than a licensed name, these days.



Actually the last time I saw a lens with Schneider Kreuznach on it was on my dad's Samsung P&S. Zeiss are certainly making the most of their brand name for various lenses from mobiles and upwards. One of the SK tilt shift macros would have been lovely to have but the price is somewhat prohibitive


----------



## c.d.embrey (Sep 20, 2014)

ChristopherMarkPerez said:


> Which leads me to my central point: Camera and lenses as BLING. I think this is really what it comes down to.
> 
> Image quality differences? Unseen by the outside world (though many on the inside wax lyrical over "test" that prove superiority of one thing over another). Camera/lens brand? Clearly blazoned across the strap and around the front element of the optic.
> 
> Impressing strangers can be such an expensive sport.



*"Impressing strangers can be such an expensive sport."* This go to the top of my list of great quotes 

Yes, a RED Porsche with a 1Dx/70-200mm f/2.8 sitting in the passenger seat can get expensive  Middle aged men trying to impress younger women with the size of their lens, is always fun to watch 

What camera/lens combo you use makes little difference. Fo many years *all* cameras/lenses are more than good enough.


----------



## moreorless (Sep 20, 2014)

Khalai said:


> Renzokuken said:
> 
> 
> > Sometimes I wonder why Canon and Nikon refuse to make something in the same league as the Otus?
> ...



I'd say another significant issue is how this would reflect on their standard lens lineups, if your introducing an "ultra performance" line of lenses then suddenly L series lenses lose a bit of their luster.

As it is Canon and Nikon's ultra performance lenses tend to be long/fast tele primes that they don't make cheaper versions of anyway.


----------



## Snodge (Sep 20, 2014)

Choice is always nice to have when it comes to lenses, and I really like having manual lenses a lot of the time. Now, any idea when Angenieux will announce EF lenses?!


----------



## deleteme (Sep 20, 2014)

vscd said:


> > I've never heard of the brand prior to this press release.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And apertures were round...


----------



## RGF (Sep 20, 2014)

I don't think Canon will enter this end of the market. I think it would be in the benefit to make a licensing deal with Zeiss and/or Schneider for AF technology. Once canon moves into the 40+ MP range the weakness in their lenses will become very apparent. I don't Canon will make dramatic improvements to their lenses (L+ series?) but allowing a 3rd party to provide ultra high quality glass, would be in the benefit.

Right now they have lost landscape photographers to Nikon. A 40+MP and some Zeiss/Schneider glass (not sure they will need AF but others who want 40+ MP such as model photographers, ..) could use AF


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 21, 2014)

RGF said:


> I don't think Canon will enter this end of the market. I think it would be in the benefit to make a licensing deal with Zeiss and/or Schneider for AF technology. Once canon moves into the 40+ MP range the weakness in their lenses will become very apparent. I don't Canon will make dramatic improvements to their lenses (L+ series?) but allowing a 3rd party to provide ultra high quality glass, would be in the benefit.
> 
> Right now they have lost landscape photographers to Nikon. A 40+MP and some Zeiss/Schneider glass (not sure they will need AF but others who want 40+ MP such as model photographers, ..) could use AF



Have you tried any top Canon lenses on a 40+ MP body? 

None of the lens testers have, but a 7D had a 42MP equivalent sensor. And now the 70D and 7D MK II have sensors that are equivalent to a 51.7 MP FF sensor based on photosite density. 

I don't expect to see a issue. People were complaining that Canon lenses could not resolve a 20 MP Body when the 1Ds Mark 3 came out, based on what? Lack of information and fear of the unknown!

I don't expect a problem with a high MP sensor, resolution of the image will increase. My issue is processing time. With newer computers and SSD's, that concern is easing as well.


----------



## Rocky (Sep 21, 2014)

Normalnorm said:


> vscd said:
> 
> 
> > > I've never heard of the brand prior to this press release.
> ...


----------



## ChristopherMarkPerez (Sep 21, 2014)

Um, let us know how that works out for you after you've slapped that poor old L-glass onto a 40+mpixel body, will you? 

In fact, I'll bet a beer (or however many it takes to make this bet attractive to you) that current consumer grade optics of a shockingly wide variety will be more than sufficient to remain critically sharp from wide open down through f/11 on your new Wonder Toy.

Bring your stack of prints (in sizes as large as you feel is required) and let's talk. Deal?

[_*Question:* Why am I so testy on this point? Because I've heard this blather from the camera sales folks every single time there's been a bump in mpixel capacity. Every single time, the old glass has been more than sufficient to the task. The thought of needing "sharper glass" has been repeated so freak'n often that it's now entered into Mainstream Jardon Jingoism._]




RGF said:


> ...Once canon moves into the 40+ MP range the weakness in their lenses will become very apparent...


----------



## AvTvM (Sep 21, 2014)

ChristopherMarkPerez said:


> Um, let us know how that works out for you after you've slapped that poor old L-glass onto a 40+mpixel body, will you?
> In fact, I'll bet a beer (or however many it takes to make this bet attractive to you) that current consumer grade optics of a shockingly wide variety will be more than sufficient to remain critically sharp from wide open down through f/11 on your new Wonder Toy.



full ack!


----------



## scyrene (Sep 21, 2014)

Khalai said:


> Renzokuken said:
> 
> 
> > Sometimes I wonder why Canon and Nikon refuse to make something in the same league as the Otus?
> ...



Not to mention the super telephoto lenses. They are very sharp wide open.


----------



## LDS (Sep 21, 2014)

Renzokuken said:


> Sometimes I wonder why Canon and Nikon refuse to make something in the same league as the Otus


Just look at the history of photography and look why Japanese companies were able to overtake the legendary German ones between the fifties and the sixties. Sometimes aiming too high doesn't help to sell enough.
Also, the niche for very expensive products is not usually large enough to sustain many competitors, and entering it may not justify the investment.
How many photographers' customers check each image with specialized instruments to verify if it is the best achievable, or as long as it is 'good enough' for the intended purpose it's ok?


----------



## Eldar (Sep 21, 2014)

Here we can read: https://www.schneideroptics.com/xenonff-prime/
There's a link to a price list. $3.995 for most of them, which is pretty much what an Otus cost ...


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 21, 2014)

Eldar said:


> Here we can read: https://www.schneideroptics.com/xenonff-prime/
> There's a link to a price list. $3.995 for most of them, which is pretty much what an Otus cost ...



I wonder...it would be great if those prices are like the prices listed on Schneider Optics' website for their B+W filters. For example, the XS-Pro 77mm Clear lists for $211, but sells at B&H for $79.


----------



## Eldar (Sep 21, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> Eldar said:
> 
> 
> > Here we can read: https://www.schneideroptics.com/xenonff-prime/
> ...


I cross my fingers for that


----------



## Haydn1971 (Sep 21, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> I suspect many Americans believe German manufacturing quality is higher, based on perceptions of cars. Many who know the name Zeiss might be surprised to learn their camera lenses are generally made in Japan.



What tickles me more is that despite the Germans perfecting the art of car interiors and in the case of BMW, producing quite possibly the finest handling mass produced range of cars in the world, they just can't match the Japanese efficiency when it comes to fuel injectors, timing chains and gearboxes that at least in the UK the German brands are failing at such an alarming rate, it's becoming a bit of a UK joke that whenever there's a traffic jam, there's a broken down German car causing it


----------



## Haydn1971 (Sep 21, 2014)

Reading the link from page 4 of this thread, it's clear to me that these beasts are aimed squarely at the Canon Cinema lens market unlike the Zeiss Otus which is clearly a high end photo still tool.


----------



## RGF (Sep 22, 2014)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> RGF said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think Canon will enter this end of the market. I think it would be in the benefit to make a licensing deal with Zeiss and/or Schneider for AF technology. Once canon moves into the 40+ MP range the weakness in their lenses will become very apparent. I don't Canon will make dramatic improvements to their lenses (L+ series?) but allowing a 3rd party to provide ultra high quality glass, would be in the benefit.
> ...



If Canon are so great, why would anyone pay extra for a Zeiss lens?


----------



## JonB8305 (Sep 22, 2014)

available on B&H 

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/search?phd=4291231926&atclk=Native+Image+Circle_Full+Frame&ci=25249&N=3908282145+4237293403+3908282174&mode=edu

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1023845-REG/schneider_09_1078351_scpxn2_175fc_xenon_ff_75mm.html/mode/edu


----------



## Rocky (Sep 22, 2014)

RGF said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > RGF said:
> ...


I can think of a few reasons:
1. Zeiss lenses for Canon are MF lenses. It have finer adjustment in MF than the EF lens.
2. Better and smoother out of focus area due to almost perfect round diaphram.
3. Perception, German designed product is better than Japanese designed product.
4. To show off the deep pockets, mine is more expensive than yours.


----------



## Eldar (Sep 22, 2014)

I am looking for a 35mm lens. I've given up on my Sigma Art and I don't want the current Canon 35-L. I have looked at the Zeiss 35/1.4, but my preference would be a new 35/1.4L II. IS or not is less important to me. But I want f1.4, so these Schneider-Kreuznach lenses, with max f2.1, on top of being even bigger/heavier than the Otus and targeted for the cinema market, are not that interesting to me.


----------



## vscd (Sep 22, 2014)

> they just can't match the Japanese efficiency when it comes to fuel injectors



http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=1EBfxjSFAxQ#t=68

Funny complainments from UK... I guess they're still angry 'bout germany. No hard feelings


----------

